# Museum of Aviation, Robins AFB, Warner Robins, GA



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)

The Museum of Aviation is located just outside the south entrance to Robins AFB in Warner Robins, GA. If you are ever in the Middle Georgia area, or within a state I highly recommend this as a must see. This is the second largest museum in the USAF museum series and is open to the public with out cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2018)

What a collection. The AT-6 appears to have a post war "occupation" band painted on the fuselage.


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)

I should also like to state that if you are in the area, EVER, that from Warner Robins to Columbus GA is a day trip and at Fort Benning is the National Museum of the Infantry, a Must see in a new building (The National Infantry Museum and Soldier Center). Every thing from Medieval swords and battle axes to today's modern combat gear as well as a good selection of soviet era armor and field artillery. Just a short drive south will bring you to Enterprise AL and Fort Rucker where the US Army Aviation Museum is located (United States Army Aviation Museum). From there you can drive south again and you have the USAF Weapons Museum at Eglin AFB (Air Force Armament Museum Foundation) and then off to Pensacola Naval Air Station and the National Naval Aviation Museum, (Welcome - National Naval Aviation Museum) and then an Hours drive will put you at Mobile AL with the USS Alabama Battleship park. USS Alabama Battleship Memorial Park. Plane a week if you can but you can hit all of this on a whirlwind tour in about three days. I must state that Pensacola is a two day tour or more if you include the external site and the Blue Angles doing there training flights.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Superb bunch of airplanes. I like the second floor overlook particularly, always a great perch for the top shots.
One question though. Is it my imagination or were alot of the overhead lights off? While the displays are well laid out and accessible some seemed dark.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2018)

Was there in 2010 and can confirm it is a must see collection. Good job capturing some of the birds there. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2018)

Day-um!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Donivanp said:


> Plane a week if you can but you can hit all of this on a whirlwind tour in about three days


Suuuure.... It would take a week each museum to satisfy me.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## P63H (Jan 22, 2019)

The last time I was at Robbins the SR-71 was sitting outside in the elements, glad to see it is well cared for now. Next time I have time traveling I-75 we'll have to stop. Should have gone there when we went to Peachtree City to see the CAF P-63 Kingcobra rebuild. Very nice job taking pictures!

Gerald

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2019)

Just catching up to this one, great post! The B-1B that sits in the front of the museum was flown by my father in law on July 4, 1987 when he broke several world speed and payload records.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks like they really have some nice stuff there


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2019)

Great info and shots many thanks


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------

